# Choctawhatchee River 4-27



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Went and fished the river this afternoon 4- till dark. The bass bite was good. I caught 15 bass out of Bishop Lake on a combination of Zoom june bug worms and the strike king sexy frog. Around dusk over the liliy pads the bass were killing the frog, but I still have a hard time waiting to set the hook with it so I missed quite a few.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Forgot pic


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum.... bass are some good eats, although the tourney guys cringe when they hear it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea I love topwater frogs but you always miss more than you catch...I have tried many different types of frog hooks and still miss fish. Its fun to see them blow up on it though.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw Bill Dance on tv the other day using one he was indorsing and he was killing them with it. Done forgot the name of the dang thing. Damn I love old age!


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a nice mess of fillets. Gotta get me a frog and give em a try on Escambia.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

You are right on missing a lot Jcoss. I have always loved topwater fishing and normally use Zara Spooks and Skitter Walks, but this year I wanted to try the frogs over the lilly pads and grass mats. It creates some of the hardest blow ups I have ever seen from bass,, but it is sure hard to wait that 2-3 seconds to set the hook when it sounds like someone threw a block in the water on top of your frog.


----------

